# Lunch Menu Specials



## WhiteRoses (Sep 6, 2011)

I am slowly begining to run out of new and exciting lunch special ideas. 
I've done things like Grilled chicken sandwiches with maple bacon, beef alfredo, Panseared tuna with rice and fennel puree. I've done very classy items and barfood kind of dishes. 
I work in a private club and only have about 20-30 people in a day for lunch. Most prep will need to be done at the begining of the week, but small tasks may be done day by day, for freshness. 
I'm running out of ideas and hope maybe someone could help me out. I'd be happy to return the favor and even post pictures of my own presentation, to help you.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC, WhiteRoses.  The last time someone asked us that question, it drew a lot of answers.  

I do have a question for you, though.  What are some of the regular items on your menu that are your best sellers?


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, we really need more information. Is it appropriate for you to have a lunch salad, or a relatively simple meal, etc.

Without knowing the general theme of your menu it's hard to throw out ideas that don't just seem like throwing random ideas out there.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 7, 2011)

Found it! <-- Check out that thread and see if any of the ideas in there would work for ya. =)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2011)

A Kentucky Hot Brown sandwich always goes well.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Zereh!  I didn't know where to start looking for it.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## WhiteRoses (Sep 10, 2011)

We have a salad station and a Saute station. Every week we have two lunch features, one from each side. Our Salad girl isn't very good in the kitchen, so her features are ALWAYS verry easy. Saute, my station, on the other hand can be as easy or as difficult as need be. 
We have a huge variety, WAY more options than we need. But during lunch we sell a lot of sandwiches: Rubens, cheese burgers, grilled chicken. 
Our members are really traditional, but we like to plate it or prepare it in a modern way. (you would think the same food for 60 years would get really old, but these people are too rich to care)


----------

